# Fat loss tablets



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there anything out there that actually works?

Last month ive been eating very clean and plenty cardio, lost half a stone.

Just wondering is there anything that could help speed it up?

I can see my top abs.. but bottom of stomach still has a gut


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Get yourself an ECA stack should help you along.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

any youd recommend fullhouse?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been using these , these and these mate.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Im not that big at the moment anyway i just want to strip away all the **** then bulk like ****!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

easier said than done


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> easier said than done


tell me about it


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> easier said than done


sorry to hijack but.. Grant go u mate avi looks really good!!

Oh and ECA STACK by a long way imo


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been hearing good things about oxyeliePro dude, can't hurt to try it


----------



## mozza_84 (Feb 15, 2010)

t5's


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jayden said:


> Is there anything out there that actually works?
> 
> Last month ive been eating very clean and plenty cardio, lost half a stone.
> 
> ...


ECA stack works well or alternatively if its just abdominal fat u might want to try Yohimbine as it targets the waste/abdominal area supposedly.. u can get a good deal here > http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

SeBb0 said:


> ECA stack works well or alternatively if its just abdominal fat u might want to try Yohimbine as it targets the waste/abdominal area supposedly.. u can get a good deal here > http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


im sorry mate but u cant just target one area of fat , if u remove fat from your abs u remove it from your neck also etc..


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

SeBb0 said:


> ECA stack works well or alternatively if its just abdominal fat u might want to try Yohimbine as it targets the waste/abdominal area supposedly.. u can get a good deal here > http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

SeBb0 said:


> ECA stack works well or alternatively if its just abdominal fat u might want to try Yohimbine as it targets the waste/abdominal area supposedly.. u can get a good deal here > http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


X2

I take one of these every morning and then the ECA stack 'chestEze /pro plus/aspirin' the rest of the day when on a cut... Works for me!


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

big ste, ever considered taking oxyelitePro?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

shaun220 said:


> big ste, ever considered taking oxyelitePro?


I've never looked into it to be honest mate... You got any links?!


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/877/oxyelite_pro

anyway there they are, they worked really well for my mate, the only reason I havent started isdue to lack of money at the moment


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

austin84 said:


> sorry to hijack but.. Grant go u mate avi looks really good!!
> 
> Oh and ECA STACK by a long way imo


Lol thanks mate i am still crack bang on it my abs are better than that now i will put another 4 week progress pic up in 2 weeks time on my competition journal, O also so that i keep on track with the thread Warning about ECA stacks i found out today i am alergic to asperin only found out after tking it for 4-5 days and getting constant headaches and a terrible red rash on my back, now on alergy tablets and will be for the next week if you do choose to do it tk 1/2 an asperin and wait 1 day to see if it has any ill effects on you.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

could someone explain how this ECA stack works in cutting bodyfat? seen it mentioned afew times in various threads since joining


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

well i understand it that the combination of eph caf asp upst base metababolic rate through increased heat production and the asp thins the blood to allow transit of fat or cells easier :S dont quote me i only got a c in biology


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Raises metabolism. You'll burn around an extra 5% of kcals than you usually would.


----------



## JBen (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I was looking for standart ECA stack and found ECA30+ on some supplement websites, anyone tried to buy from here http://www.eca-30.co.uk/ ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> well i understand it that the combination of eph caf asp upst base metababolic rate through increased heat production and the asp thins the blood to allow transit of fat or cells easier :S dont quote me i only got a c in biology


ephedrine is a stimulant (central nervous system). It increases your metabolic rate. Caffeine extends this action, and is also a stimulant. Aspirin is oxidative uncoupler (same mechanism as 2,4 DNP) and works synergistically with the other two.

The blood thinning action of aspirin is unrelated to fat loss- in low doses it prevents strokes (thin blood doesn't clot as easily)

for further info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECA_stack

talking of the ultimate fat loss pill, it is in fact 2,4-DNP; main side effect is irresponsible use will kill you; and the difference is that the therapeutic dose is 3-5mg/kg bodyweight, and lowest recorded dose that caused death in a human? 4.3mg/kg...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> ephedrine is a stimulant (central nervous system). It increases your metabolic rate. Caffeine extends this action, and is also a stimulant. Aspirin is oxidative uncoupler (same mechanism as 2,4 DNP) and works synergistically with the other two.
> 
> The blood thinning action of aspirin is unrelated to fat loss- in low doses it prevents strokes (thin blood doesn't clot as easily)
> 
> ...


I once took 1.5g .... that was an unpleasant experience (about 8mg/kg as i was 180ish lbs at the time)

don't do that, lol

i've tried t3, eca and dnp and imo tren is better than all of them, just 25mg/ed gave me better cuts than any pill


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I used lipo6 they work well it helps not feeling hungry in-between meals so no snacking if your diet is a bit off get rid of cravings. But not saying it works on every one


----------



## joe no mirror (Apr 12, 2011)

have u taken t5?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

t5 is just eca


----------



## joe no mirror (Apr 12, 2011)

sweet been reading saying problems "down stairs" anyone experinced anything like that ?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I have been using these , these and these mate.


Fullhouse, what doses of each are you taking?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ALR said:


> I once took 1.5g .... that was an unpleasant experience (about 8mg/kg as i was 180ish lbs at the time)
> 
> don't do that, lol
> 
> i've tried t3, eca and dnp and imo tren is better than all of them, just 25mg/ed gave me better cuts than any pill


180lb? you're lucky to be alive.. 1500mg for someone weighing 81kg is like 18.5mg/kg.. 36mg/kg is the LD50 dosage (50% of people die).. so you where half way there..

i like tren a lot, but there is no evidence that its better than at cutting you up than clen or dnp..


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> 180lb? you're lucky to be alive.. 1500mg for someone weighing 81kg is like 18.5mg/kg.. 36mg/kg is the LD50 dosage (50% of people die).. so you where half way there..
> 
> i like tren a lot, but there is no evidence that its better than at cutting you up than clen or dnp..


Yeh, I was trying 750mg a day in winter, was comfortable w/o the heating on, forgot id dosed and double dosed that day. soaked sweat through my entire mattress with 2 fans on me, was taking massive breaths, very close to calling an ambulance. didn't make that mistake again.

For me personally tren is unrivalled for fatloss, dunno why.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

joe no mirror said:


> sweet been reading saying problems "down stairs" anyone experinced anything like that ?


Ephedrine will shrink your cock, that's about it lol.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Ephedrine will shrink your cock, that's about it lol.


nah that's coke... but it rips ya up more ;-)


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i like tren a lot, but there is no evidence that its better than at cutting you up than clen or dnp..


Can you actually buy tren tabs? I've only seen the ones you shoot. I don't fancy doing that at my age


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shaun220 said:


> Can you actually buy tren tabs? I've only seen the ones you shoot. I don't fancy doing that at my age


pretty sure i've seen methyl tren as tabs; but why bother? better to inject.. EOD man up! (actually just better for you than tabs!)


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> pretty sure i've seen methyl tren as tabs; but why bother? better to inject.. EOD man up! (actually just better for you than tabs!)


Yeh there is a oral version of the methyl tren, and a injectable version of it. Personally i wouldnt touch the oral tren with a 10 foot bargepole, it is significantly the most androgenic anabolic compound ever.

Awful for your kidneys n liver n arteries/heart etc.

Blood panels need doing pre-use and post use imo.


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up, I need to cut first though as I still have a lot of BF left. I'd be too nervous to actually shoot it, I'd end up sticking it in the wrong place and I have no one else to help me with it, so I'm going to stick to just cutting at the mo


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

If you want something natural you should try a liter of green tea or parsley tea a day.As they are both mild diuretics, you will lose the excess water from your body.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> 180lb? you're lucky to be alive.. 1500mg for someone weighing 81kg is like 18.5mg/kg.. 36mg/kg is the LD50 dosage* (50% of people die)..* so you where half way there..
> 
> i like tren a lot, but there is no evidence that its better than at cutting you up than clen or dnp..


LD50 is 50% of the dosage that is on average lethal. Not the dosage that is sufficient to kill 50% of people :lol:

But either way its a ridiculous dose to be taking!

Tren cuts me up nicely too tbh, clen works but makes me cramp like fvck! Metformin works in the short term for me also.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

bully said:


> im sorry mate but u cant just target one area of fat , if u remove fat from your abs u remove it from your neck also etc..


Think you need to read up on yohimbine.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> LD50 is 50% of the dosage that is on average lethal. Not the dosage that is sufficient to kill 50% of people :lol:
> 
> But either way its a ridiculous dose to be taking!
> 
> Tren cuts me up nicely too tbh, clen works but makes me cramp like fvck! Metformin works in the short term for me also.


Actually, IT IS the dose that kills 50% of people (test population) as I stated:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose

but 1500mg is a lot to take.. I note a german BB died after taking 4grams!! in day... but didn't tell the dr's what he took..


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> Actually, IT IS the dose that kills 50% of people (test population) as I stated:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose
> 
> but 1500mg is a lot to take.. I note a german BB died after taking 4grams!! in day... but didn't tell the dr's what he took..


Woops I'm an idiot... I was thinking of EC50, I study drugs too so I really should have known that one


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.t5fatburners.co.uk/products/EPH-25%252b-Fat-Burner.html?gclid=CO3w6uHZqqcCFU4f4QodPQsrQQ

These work ok they don't list the Ephedrine but it's on the tub. don't touch oral Tren man up & inject lol


----------

